# Knurling Tool For Pm-1340gt Lathe



## JimFouch (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a new PM-1340GT on order and will be picking it up in a few weeks.

Looking to get some tooling ordered so I have some things to play with when I get it running.

Knurling is something I will want to do. I like the idea of a tool that does not put any stress on the tool post.

I have seen the style that only puts stress on the actual part being knurled. 

I've narrowed it down to two different ones, but not sure which size will fit my lathe best....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTC-Quick-A...3-4-3-8-1-4-/222047027539?hash=item33b308c153

or 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTC-Quick-A...4-x3-8-x1-4-/231870748988?hash=item35fc92d93c

The second one seems to be longer, but I'm pretty new to this and don't know.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, the second one is longer, and will handle a larger diameter piece. Most of the time, you will be knurling pieces that will fit in the palm of your hand, so either one will work for most occasions. The larger one will be just a slight bit stiffer, which is always a good thing.

I'm wondering if the pictures in both ads are put in backwards. The mounting shank is shown on the opposite side to any I have used. Hopefully, it can be turned around to mount the tool toward the headstock.


----------



## dlane (Aug 15, 2016)

That is the type I have , and it seems to work good , the diameter of your work will matter, I think I may overdo it sometimes





The key with the handle turned out better for some reason, I guess I didn't move as much metal on the other one.


----------



## Muskt (Aug 15, 2016)

The bigger one requires a bigger shank tool holder--somewhere between 5/8 & 3/4--I really hate trying to figure out what millihoogles & deciwaggles are.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## JimFouch (Aug 15, 2016)

I decided to go with the smaller one as I don't see knurling very big items and not sure if my tool holder will take anything larger than 1/2".  I also ordered a fine pitch set of knurling wheels.


----------



## JimFouch (Aug 23, 2016)

Hawkeye said:


> I'm wondering if the pictures in both ads are put in backwards. The mounting shank is shown on the opposite side to any I have used. Hopefully, it can be turned around to mount the tool toward the headstock.



I got the smaller one in the mail. It was easy to reverse so it can be held in a tool holder much better. I also replaced the nut that holds it together with a nylon locking nut. The stock one seemed to want to come lose.

I have not used it yet, as I still have not picked up my lathe, but I can tell it should work very well.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2016)

Glad to hear that it is easy to configure. I did a bit of knurling the other day. Very handy to have available.


----------

